# Buterfly-Mixery Vol. 6 (High Heels Special) x71



## Buterfly (8 Aug. 2008)

*Cameron Diaz*



 

 



*Emma Stone
*


 

 

*Vanessa Minnillo*



 

 

 

 

*Sarah Michelle Gellar *



 

 



*Angelina Jolie

*






















 

 



*Ashanti*





*Tori Spelling*



 

 

 

 

 

*
Petra Nemcova*



 

 


*Charley Webb*



 

[URL="http://img237.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc410&image=10833_cw1442_122_410lo.jpg"]

[/URL]

*Emmanuelle Chriqui*


 

 

 



*Maria Sharapova*



 

 


*Hilary Duff*



 

*Ivanka Trump*





 

*Penelope Cruz*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



[URL="http://img135.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc772&image=98180_Penelope_Cruz_spotted_shooting_scenes_for_their_new_film_1_122_772lo.jpg"]

[/URL]

*Ciara

*









 





[URL="http://img111.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc889&image=44379_CelebutopiaCiara4thAnnualVH1HipHopHonorsceremonyinNewYorkCity00_122_889lo.jpg"]


[/URL]









*Lindsay Lohan*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[URL="http://img18.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=12632_Twitchy_LindsayLohan_0608SetLabor20_122_1015lo.jpg"]

[/URL] 


Hoffe es ist für jeden was dabei ​


----------



## saviola (8 Aug. 2008)

Für mich Penelope Cruz,aber auch die anderen sind sehenswert.:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Petro26 (10 Aug. 2008)

Danke für cam und maria


----------



## Tokko (10 Aug. 2008)

Ist doch was feines...:drip:

:thx: fürs uppen Buterfly.


----------

